# Canon G1x or Sony RX100 for vacation and light duty



## KKCFamilyman (Jun 22, 2012)

I have a Canon 5d Mk iii and am looking for a sidekick for quick outings and vacations. I have come to the Canon G1x but it's size is a little big or the Sony RX100 which looks promising. I want dslr like IQ and semi small package otherwise it's no better than a CSC. Anyone have any input would be greatly appreciated. I am leaning toward the Sony since it's actually pocketable and has a macro mode. I do like how the G1x has been said to have low end rebel quality and has a hot shoe. I am torn. Help.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 22, 2012)

Torn over the hotshoe? You want portable then you want to carry a Speedlite to mount on the camera? Get the Sony.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jun 22, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Torn over the hotshoe? You want portable then you want to carry a Speedlite to mount on the camera? Get the Sony.



That makes sense. I guess if it's portable a speedlite does not help. Also it will actually fit in my pocket and aid for rides and candids. I just did not want to work with another system but hey thats what I have to do. 

I have lowered my gear for my vacation.
At this point
5d3
24-105
50 or 40mm
270 exii
batteries and sd/CF cards
Considering Tamrac Evo 6 or lowepro Fastpack 350
While I want the 70-200. It is too much for a vacation I think. As it is I don't even want to think about that heat and all that gear around my neck and back.


----------



## wilerty (Jun 29, 2012)

If you are going to carry all that stuff than get the RX100.

In my case I sold all "that stuff" and took a G1X, 320EX, and an S95 on my last trip. Different strokes ...

In my old age (66) and with a terrible back, I haven't carried more than one body and one lens at the same time for several years. I might travel with multiple lenses, but I only carry one at a time around my neck. Even that got to be to heavy, so I switched to the G1X.


----------



## DenEsteban (Jul 3, 2012)

I've had a G1 X for 4 months. In terms of image quality and optics it's superb (I'm a pro and shoot 5DII and 5D III). My main complaints are it focuses slow and the macro is very limited. But I'd still go for it over the RX100 - it has a much larger sensor and that's where you get image quality. The built-in flash work surprisingly well too.
But forget flash 99.9% of the time. You can get beautiful images from this camera at high ISO - natural light is better so take advantage of what the G1 X offers.


----------



## Jotho (Jul 4, 2012)

Don't know about the Sony, but I've had the G11 for two years and lately haven't brought it with me due to its' size. I just recently got myself an S100 and I really like it in terms of image quality and of course portability. My main body is Mk3.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks I ended up with the Sony nex f3. It's fast and came with 18-55 and 55-210 combo for $899. Even included an extra battery. I know it's not pocketable but takes decent pics and the wife will use it which is the most important.


----------



## g1xavier (Jul 23, 2012)

I own both the G1X and RX100 (in addition to my 5D Mk2 and 7D). Bought the G1X as my vacation camera, but am using it a whole lot more than I thought I would, especially since it has a hotshoe mount. I picked up the RX100 mainly because I had some unused Sony Card points that brought down the price to a reasonable level. $650 is very steep in my opinion. 

IMHO, the G1X is underrated by most reviewers and the RX100 is a bit over hyped (it's the flavor of the month just like the X100, NEX 7, etc.). I also feel the term "SLR like quality" is very overused. The image quality of the G1X is close to that of a 7D paired with a 24-105 lens (especially when shooting in proper light). The RX100 has very nice image quality, but the overall image feels compressed compared to G1X and will not give you L glass quality pics.

I am a very picky (probably OCD) camera user (1 part tech geek / 1 part amateur photographer). My obsession for quality vacation pics drives my wife crazy. It takes a lot to "blow me away" (another overused term these days). The RX100 has mind blowing image quality compared to an iPhone 4S. If you must have a pocketable camera (or if video is of primary concern), I would go with the RX100. However, I'm not sure what kind of vacations you plan to take. The RX100 is a city slicker and I doubt it would hold up well in humid or dusty conditions. The G1X seems more rugged to me. Other than the cracker jack viewfinder, the only fault of the G1X is sluggish autofocus speed / photo processing time. It is a bit over priced, but is quickly approaching the sub $700 range.

If I were you, I would hold off and see what the EOS M has in store. The other option is to get the 40mm pancake lens and take your 5D MK3 with you.

Cheers


----------



## drjlo (Jul 25, 2012)

g1xavier said:


> If I were you, I would hold off and see what the EOS M has in store. The other option is to get the 40mm pancake lens and take your 5D MK3 with you.
> 
> Cheers



That combo isn't exactly svelt, but I found 550D/600D + 40mm pancake is extremely light and portable.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jul 30, 2012)

Yeah going with 
5d3
24-105
50mm 1.4 low light only some occasions
40mm pancake for just walking around and when the weight is too much
270ex ii or 430 ex ii still undecided on that
lowepro fastpack 350
also bringing the sony nex f3 with 18-55, 55-210mm combo since it came in a kit. I am trying to have fun so probably only bringing the nex some days for portability and maybe the 40mm and 5d3. Either way I am trying not to add another 70-200 or 300 since the weight is too much to come back with a few dolphin shots. I still bet this is too much but if you cannot enjoy it with trips like this then why do you own it is my logic. This is all Hobby for me. In any event the 5d3 and 40mm will always cover a great candid if I need one. I have found also that the 24-105 serves me better than I gave it credit for.


----------



## powershot2012 (Aug 14, 2012)

Two completely different cameras with different prices, performance, etc.



KKCFamilyman said:


> I have a Canon 5d Mk iii and am looking for a sidekick for quick outings and vacations. I have come to the Canon G1x but it's size is a little big or the Sony RX100 which looks promising. I want dslr like IQ and semi small package otherwise it's no better than a CSC. Anyone have any input would be greatly appreciated. I am leaning toward the Sony since it's actually pocketable and has a macro mode. I do like how the G1x has been said to have low end rebel quality and has a hot shoe. I am torn. Help.


----------



## verysimplejason (Oct 17, 2012)

KKCFamilyman said:


> Thanks I ended up with the Sony nex f3. It's fast and came with 18-55 and 55-210 combo for $899. Even included an extra battery. I know it's not pocketable but takes decent pics and the wife will use it which is the most important.



You could also opted for an EOS-M. That way, you can "share" lenses.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Oct 17, 2012)

verysimplejason said:


> KKCFamilyman said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks I ended up with the Sony nex f3. It's fast and came with 18-55 and 55-210 combo for $899. Even included an extra battery. I know it's not pocketable but takes decent pics and the wife will use it which is the most important.
> ...



That is what I think I M going to do. Just waiting to see how people respond.


----------

